# Do you ride straight after shoeing??



## skychick (15 March 2010)

Hi guys, 

I used to ride my previous horse after shoeing. 
I got my ne horse a week ago and he is being shod today, i would like to take him for a ride straight after as i have had to restrict work a bit since i had him due to him being barefoot.....but when i mentioned it to a friend they seemed horrified that i was planning on riding straight after, and that i should wait a day for the shoe to "settle in"

What does everyone else think.

I never had any problems with my old horse. 

Thanks


----------



## Geraldine (15 March 2010)

'Settle in'??? I've never come across that one before - I have had my horse shod while tacked up and ready to go!!!


----------



## MontyandZoom (15 March 2010)

I used to have Monty shod, ride him while Zoom was being done, and then ride her!!! I have never had a problem doing that.


----------



## elliegirl12 (15 March 2010)

I always ride straight after shoeing, my farrier will come out a hour before a competition before now because ellie lost a shoe!! unless you have a VERY VERY old fasioned farrier then, NO need at all for you two wait ages to ride , and to be honest i would ignore them if it was!!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 March 2010)

I don't see a reason why not, I usually do, depends if I've ridden before farrier has come or not.  Thats without having any issues though from previously being barefoot, just check with your farrier what he thinks to put your mind at rest.


----------



## 0ldmare (15 March 2010)

Yes. I'd be changing farrier if my horses were not rideable straight after shoeing!


----------



## belle31 (15 March 2010)

Always ride straight after, just keep in for 24 hours if turnout field is like a bog!!


----------



## 4leggedfurries (15 March 2010)

I've always left my horses for the day after they have had shoes on.  I see it as they've just had lumps of metal hammered onto their feet, so give them the chance to re-adjust.  Dont know why I started it, just something i've always done. Only exception being is if they have been shod first thing in the morning, will then possibly ride them last thing at night.

ETA Looks like I'm the odd one out...


----------



## skychick (15 March 2010)

Well this is what i thought, i had never heard of waiting for shoes to settle! and i have done the same, had my horse tacked up ready to ride in the winter when time has been tight and as soon as the farrier had finished, jumped on and gone! 
But for a minute i thought i was doing a terrible thing !!!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## skychick (15 March 2010)

Hmm interseting, it seems that everyone has differnt ideas.

My horse has been barefoot since december, as the girl who owned him before wasnt riding much due to school and weather (and not that she let it slip.....was over horsed by him)

does this make a difference. His feet ar good and he has always been shod in the past.


----------



## Puppy (15 March 2010)

0ldmare said:



			Yes. I'd be changing farrier if my horses were not rideable straight after shoeing!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, me too


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2010)

I've usually got the tack on before the farrier has finished..........


----------



## elliegirl12 (15 March 2010)

skychick said:



			does this make a difference. His feet ar good and he has always been shod in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I have ridden a horse with a first set of shoes on before hand, it should not make any difference


----------



## skychick (15 March 2010)

Thanks guys, i thought he shold be ok but thought i would get everyones opinions! 

i think i will have him ready to go and if its still light enough take him  out for a potter! yey i can finally get hacking again!


----------



## Umbongo (15 March 2010)

I have always ridden straight after shoeing and never come across any problems! 
I do know some horses at my college go slightly lame after shoeing...but tbh I think that is all down to the farrier


----------



## kezimac (15 March 2010)

yeah ^^ one like that at our yard will go lame after shoeing - but tbh honest its their farrier - i ride mine straight after def no problems and she has eggbars and wedges for navicular.


----------



## charlie55 (15 March 2010)

4leggedfurries said:



			I've always left my horses for the day after they have had shoes on.  I see it as they've just had lumps of metal hammered onto their feet, so give them the chance to re-adjust.  Dont know why I started it, just something i've always done. Only exception being is if they have been shod first thing in the morning, will then possibly ride them last thing at night.

ETA Looks like I'm the odd one out...
		
Click to expand...

Im with you on this one, even my other half (farrier) says he has no idea why i wont ride the same day, i dont know either tbh, its just something ive always done too. x


----------



## Billsmam (15 March 2010)

It wouldnt ever even cross my mind not to ride after being shod? agree with the others if i couldnt ride after being shod i would be changing my farrier


----------



## Vicki1986 (15 March 2010)

I dont usually (not for any reason) but did saturday, tacked up whilst my other was being trimmed. Farrier advised me to give it 10 mins has she had a bit of glue drying on her hinds and he said best to let it set. I only went for a wander after anyway. I dont see why they need to settle but thats just me!


----------



## goldanas49 (15 March 2010)

I ride him straight away and have never noticed any probs,


----------



## Lanky Loll (15 March 2010)

As the farriers daughter mine get shod when he's got the time, this can mean that he's putting on a lost shoe while I tack up.


----------



## exracerfan (15 March 2010)

Depends, I once had a farrier who used to shoe a bit too close to the white line, so always rode straight away to check if the horse was comfortable.  (Stopped using that farrier as soon as I got another one.)

If your horse has not been shod before, it may take a little while for him to get used to the feel of wearing shoes, especially on tarmac, so best to take it steady.

If he is used to being shod, no reason on earth why you should not ride straight away.


----------



## eggs (15 March 2010)

Don't see any problem in it.  After all, if a horse loses a shoe at a competition and there is a farrier there I would get the shoe put back on and carry on competing.


----------



## daydreambeliever (15 March 2010)

There was a time, a long long time ago, when farriers didn't have portable equipment, so you had to ride to him to be shod, and then presumably hack back home again. I don't think many people had horse transport back then either.


----------



## KateB999 (15 March 2010)

I've always ridden after shoeing, but did have some time when my boy was struggling to keep shoes on due to poor hoof growth and my farrier had to nail higher into the hoof in order to get to decent horn.  This used to make him a little sore for a few days and I know a friend whose horse is in the same situation at the moment... Maybe the advice you were given was meant well but you weren't given the full story?

Either which way, if your horse has no problems you will be fine to ride straight away


----------



## Old Bat (15 March 2010)

I have a lovely old fashioned farrier who always says that the best thing to do is go for a gentle half hour on the road to "bed the nails in" and have never had a problem. I should think that if you couldn't ride after shoeing then you ought to be changing farriers pdq!


----------



## Donkeymad (15 March 2010)

Funny how often this gets asked. Yes, of course I do if I want to, absolutely no reason why not.


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (15 March 2010)

Yes always.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (15 March 2010)

I do not tend to as my girl has rotation in one of her fronts so I prefer to let her sensitive feet recover first as she does feel it, but a normal footed horse should be fine to go


----------



## RobinHood (15 March 2010)

I quite often do although I wouldn't if the farrier had done something to significantly alter the balance of the foot. For example if I'd left the shoes on for 12 weeks so the toes were really long I wouldn't ride straight after because the tendons and ligaments of the lower leg and various muscle groups need to adjust to the change.


----------



## Katie__Connie (15 March 2010)

I always do...never had a problem...


----------



## Pedantic (15 March 2010)

Yea, I ride staight after, never been a problem in the last 5.5 years


----------

